# My betta won't flare?



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok if a betta flares is it good for them or bad, because I tried the mirror with the betta, it still won't flare and just stares at it and swim away. If flaring is good for betta, then I will try the mirror again, if it's not healthy then of course I won't do it again. Also I think my betta is still a baby since it is a lot smaller than other bettas. It is a red half-moon.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It's possible that it might still be a fry. I've seen petstores selling bettas <3 months old >_<; . When did you buy him?


----------



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought it yesterday at 8:30 pm. I saw two bettas, one is blue crowntail, looks a lot bigger and aggressive and one Is that red halfmoonl he seems very calm if compared to the others. I never saw him flared even if I put the two container near each other. Is this normal? My dad says flaring will make betta die younger but I read online that flaring is good for them. Should I try the mirror again to make him flare?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Trien flaring is a form of exercise for the betta. You can flare them for about an hour a day more than that and you risk injury. 
BUT don't be alarmed that he wont flare, some bettas are naturally submissive or just relaxed. He may be too young to flare, or he just is not interested in mirrors. Some bettas don't flare at mirrors, other will flare at anything that moves.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

my betta is also a red halfmoon (in my avatar) and he's just completely chill. he's about the same size as an average betta. i've tried mirroring him also, but he's just not interested. it's just how he is.


----------



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

But which is true? Flaring on our command (mirror) makes betta die younger or intentionally making them flare is healthy and for them to live more active


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

from what i've heard, flaring is healthy exercise if you don't do it too much or too often. i've heard around 10-15 minutes each day is good. 

i'm not sure if they need to flare to lead a long, heathy life, but i don't think it can harm them as long as you don't do it too often.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Making them flare won't shorten their life at all. xD 
It might stress them out, but it def. won't do any harm. My Smirnoff is always flaring and he's gotta be in the best condition out of the 8


----------



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh thank you from yesterday until today, I have not seen it flare once yet, I tried the mirror but it seems not interested. Also I even have 2 guppies and mollies with it. Yesterday the guppies and mollies did disturb the betta a little bit and he still won't flare at them. but after their first meal, the mollies and guppies left him alone since and they swim across each other once in a while without a problem. (. However The betta looks like is avoiding the mollies and guppies) maybe it's just betta characteristic


----------

